# Vorhersagen als Popup



## ccppoo337 (12. Feb 2019)

Hallo, früher (mit java eclipse january 2018) kam immer ein Popup-Fenster mit den kompletten Befehlen, wenn ich zum Beispiel JOptionPane.sh eingab. Mit der neuen Version von eclipse (december 2018) ist das nicht mehr so und es ist ziemlich lästig alle Befehle auszuschreiben. Kann man das irgendwie einstellen und wenn ja, wie? 
wenn irgendwas unklar ist oder ich im falschen Forum unterwegs bin, einfach bitte schreiben, würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## Robat (12. Feb 2019)

Benutze selber kein Eclipse aber ich glaub du suchst nach Content-Assist


----------



## ccppoo337 (13. Feb 2019)

Vielen Dank


----------

